# Dialing to Manila there's an extra digit or code



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Dialing to Manila there's an extra digit or code labeled PTE

What is a PTE identifier? To facilitate the migration to an 8-digit telephone number format, the NTC has assigned a single-digit Public Telecommunications Entity (PTE) Identifier to each *landline telephone provider in the “02” area code (Manila).


3* - for Bayan Telecommunications Inc.
*5* - for Telecommunications Technologies Philippines Inc.
*6* - for ABS-CBN Convergence Inc.
*7* - for Globe Telecommunication, Inc.
*8* - for Philippine Long Distance Telephone Company (PLDT)

So an example would be when dialing inside the Philippines, don't use the country code 63 it's not needed and from outlying area's of Manila and your provider is PLDT, it'll look like this.

PLDT 02-*8*-XXX-XXXX

Dialing to other regions outside the 02 region you won't need to add the PTE digit, here's the various regions codes.



*National Capital Region (NCR) **Region V – Bicol Region*Caloocan City02Albay52Las Piñas City02Camarines Norte54Makati City02Camarines Sur54Malabon City02Catanduanes52Mandaluyong City02Masbate56Manila City02Sorsogon56Muntinlupa City02Navotas City02*Region VI – Western Visayas*Parañaque City02Aklan36Pasay City02Antique36Pasig City02Capiz36Pateros City02Guimaras33Quezon City02Ilo-ilo33San Juan City02****** Occidental34Taguig City02Valenzuela City02*Region VII – Central Visayas*Bohol38*Cordillera Administrative Region (CAR)*Cebu32Abra74****** Oriental35Apayao78Siquijor35Benguet74Ifugao74*Region VIII – Eastern Visayas*Kalinga74Biliran53Mt. Province74Eastern Samar55Leyte53*Region I – Ilocos Region*Northern Samar55Ilocos Norte77Samar55Ilocos Sur77Southern Leyte53La Union72Pangasinan75*Region IX – Zamboanga Peninsula*Zamboanga del Norte65*Region II – Cagayan Valley*Zamboanga del Sur62Cagayan78Zamboanga Sibugay62Batanes78Isabela78*Region X – Northern Mindanao*Nueva Vizcaya78Bukidnon88Quirino78Camiguin88Lanao del Norte63*Region III – Central Luzon*Misamis Occidental88Aurora42Misamis Oriental88Bataan47Bulacan44*Region XI – Davao Region*Nueva Ecija44Compostela Valley84Pampanga45Davao del Norte84Tarlas45Davao del Sur82Davao Oriental87*Region IV-A – Calabarzon*Batangas43*Region XII – Soccsksargen*Cavite46North Cotabato64Laguna49Sarangani83Quezon42South Cotabato83Rizal*02Sultan Kudarat64*Region IV-B – Mimaropa**Region XIII – Caraga*Marinduque42Agusan del Norte85Occidental Mindoro43Agusan del Sur85Oriental Mindoro43Dinagat Islands86Palawan48Surigao del Norte86Romblon54Surigao del Sur86*Autonomous Region in Muslim Mindanao (ARMM)*Basilan62Lanao del Sur64Maguindanao64Sulu85Tawi-tawi68


----------

